# Ok, again - I am looking for stem plants ASAP. Localy.



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Text me at 214 - five3 seven 9 sevenFive 9.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

@niko 
What kind of stems? if you are interested in shipping at all ill just give you stems for 8$ shipping paid.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Niko, if you want to come to east Dallas you can have Sunset hygrophila, willow-leaf hygrophilla, mermaid weed, and Bacopa caroliniana. All guaranteed to have at least some algae and snails. Sorry, I don't text except to paying clients.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

DutchMuch said:


> @niko
> What kind of stems? if you are interested in shipping at all ill just give you stems for 8$ shipping paid.


Yes, that would be fine.
What species do you have?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Michael said:


> Niko, if you want to come to east Dallas you can have Sunset hygrophila, willow-leaf hygrophilla, mermaid weed, and Bacopa caroliniana. All guaranteed to have at least some algae and snails. Sorry, I don't text except to paying clients.


Michael, what is a good time on Monday?


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Join me niko, join me in california. I will give you stem plants you could not dream up and you will rule with all might. join me niko...in california


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

niko said:


> Yes, that would be fine.
> What species do you have?


Bacopa monnieri
Bacopa Carolianana
L. repens
L. rubin
L. arcuata
idk if you count Brazilian pennywort as a "stem"
pearlweed
althernanthera reneckii
rotala indica true..


----------

